# Can you guys read a pedigree



## KuroOokami (Mar 5, 2012)

Ina / not needed


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Well he is a well bred APBT, as far as bloodlines go he is some what scatter bred with a few different lines. But where put together with a goal and liken I said he is well put together bulldog.


----------

